# Hilfe! Anfänger!



## contentproduzent.com (28. Aug. 2008)

Hallo,

kann mir einer auf deutsch step by step erklären und zeigen (screenshots), wie ich über Putty das ispconfig installiere kann, habe Server nur mit DEBIAN gemietet.

Wie ist die Vorgehensweise? Bitte, wenn möglich so erklären, dass mein Hund das auch versteht.

Danke vorab & LG


----------



## Till (28. Aug. 2008)

Konfiguriere Deinen Server bitte wie hier beschrieben:

http://www.howtoforge.de/howto/das-perfekte-setup-debian-etch-40/3/

und danach installierst Du ISPconfig wie in der Installationsanleitung beschrieben:

http://www.ispconfig.de/manual_installation.htm


----------



## contentproduzent.com (29. Aug. 2008)

*Antwort*

Hallo,

danke für die Unterstützung. Ich habe soweit alles befolgt.

Ich habe auch auf alles eine Bestätigung erhalten.
Aber folgende Meldung habe ich immer noch:

########## FTP SERVER ##########
Checke, ob ein FTP-Server installiert ist...
ERROR: Ihre Systemkonfiguration ist nicht kompatibel zu ISPConfig! Die Installation bricht hier ab!

Gibt es eine andere Alternative?

Grüße
Contentproduzent


----------



## Till (29. Aug. 2008)

Gehe bitte die gesamte Anleitung nochmal durch sie hat 7 Seiten, Du musst alles von Seite 3 bis 7 exakt ausführen. Du hast keinen FTP Server installiert (punkt 14):

http://www.howtoforge.de/howto/das-perfekte-setup-debian-etch-40/6/


----------



## contentproduzent.com (29. Aug. 2008)

*Nachtrag*

Hallo,

gebe ich alle Befehle in PUTTY ein.

z.b. wget `befehl´ oder `link´ etc.?

`apt-... install´ geht nicht.

Ich habe nur den Zugang über PUTTY. Ist das oweit richtig?

Danke und Gruß


----------



## Till (29. Aug. 2008)

ja, Du kannst alle Befehle in putty eingeben. Das ist die normale Vorgehensweise bei einer Linux Installation. Du kannst die Befehle sogar einfach in putty aus dem Howto rüber kopieren, um sicherzustellen dass Du Dich nicht vertippst.

Aber wie gesagt, Du must alle Befehle eingeben, sonst kommst Du nicht zu einem Ergebnis.


----------



## contentproduzent.com (29. Aug. 2008)

*Ich komme einfach nicht weiter*

Hallo,

ich weiß wirklich nicht mehr weiter. Netzwerk hat sich über PUTTY aufgehängt. Curser von Putty reagiert nicht mehr.

Kann mir einer für kleines Geld ispconfig installieren?

apt-get nimmt putty nicht an sondern nur wget, bekomme dann aber nicht die Meldungen wie in der Installationsbeschreibung.

Gibt es evtl. ein Videotutorial?


----------



## Till (29. Aug. 2008)

> ich weiß wirklich nicht mehr weiter. Netzwerk hat sich über PUTTY aufgehängt. Curser von Putty reagiert nicht mehr.


Dann startest Du putty neu und loggst Dich wieder ein.



> Kann mir einer für kleines Geld ispconfig installieren?


Schau mal auf der ispconfig homepage unter support.



> apt-get nimmt putty nicht an sondern nur wget, bekomme dann aber nicht die Meldungen wie in der Installationsbeschreibung.


Und der Befehl:


```
apt-get install proftpd ucf
```
funktioniert definitiv mit putty.


----------



## Laubie (16. Aug. 2010)

hi dev/0
da der contentproduzent nie eine Fehlermeldung gepostet hat, ists natürlich schwierig, wenn du sagst, dass du die gleiche Fehlermeldung hast 

Außerdem beschreibt er sein Problem bei debian4 mit ispc2.
Du jetzt mit debian 5 bei ispc3.

Also, lass mal hören, wo dein Problem genau liegt.
machst du

```
apt-get install pure-ftpd-common pure-ftpd-mysql quota quotatool
```
?
Welche Fehlermeldung "genau" kommt dann.

Grüße
Laubie


----------



## Till (23. Aug. 2010)

Dein Setup ist nicht kompatibel mit ISPConfig bzw. es fehlen Dienste. Installier Deinen Server bitte genau so, wie im perfect setup guide für die entsprechende ISPConfig Version und Linux Distribution beschrieben ist.

Der Fehlermeldung nach scheint es fast So als ob Du versuchst ein ISPConfig 2 auf einem Server der für ISPConfig 3 konfiguriert wurde zu installieren. Das kann nicht funktioneiern, da ispconfig 2 und 3 komplett unterschiedliche setups sind.


----------

